# anticipatory anxiety due to nervous stomach



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

hi. I have a huge problem and i need help. I am planning on taking my first driving lessons in about 2 weeks. the problem is i havent started driving, and I am already worried that i'll be too anxious on the day of my road test, and I ll have to leave because of my diarrhea before its my turn on the line. please help. i shouldn't be worried about something that's going to happen 3 to 4 months from now. what can i do?. i take immodium and it works well, but it makes me urinate so much for about two hours right after i take becau







se i also have an overactive bladder in addition to my ibs d. Please someone help me!!!. what did you do on the day of your road test?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

I have the same problem with anticipating that something will happen. I work hard not to focus on the "what-ifs" but instead focus on the task at hand.For me staying occupied tends to help me. I think that your idea of taking Immodium is a good one. Be careful with what you eat and do your best to relax.You might want to see about getting some kind of relaxation tape to help with this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Faith, The one thing that absolutely got RID of this type of anxiety for me is Mike Mahoney's IBS Audioprogram 100. It is a CD set that uses hypnosis to manage IBS symptoms as well as the accompanying anxiety sometimes present in IBS.If you need to find out more about hypnosis for IBS here is a thread that has links to articles about it: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000732 Here is Mike's site url







There are other informative articles about Hypno on his site as well.) http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/ Also as Jack so aptly suggested, there is always the changing your thinking way of calming the gut. Some folks use CBT (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy) to accomplish this. Go to the CBT/HT Forum and read about CBT there.Find it here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...&f=11&submit=Go Faith it is good that you brought up this concern of yours now I think, because you have plenty of time to get yourself to a place where you can _expect_ NO problems, but learn to plan for them instead. As Jack has said, the "What if's" are kinda negative and one thing I have learned is positive thinking breeds more positive thinking.Best to you.







BQ


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

Thank you so much for your suggestions. I really appreciate the time other people take to help me through problems like this.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

It's been 10 years since my road test but I remember it like yesterday. I also remember I had D during that day, but lucky me it was after the test.I suggest imodium (your comment got my attention because I urinate a lot when I take imodium too) and the guys suggestion were good as well. Mike's tapes help with anxiety. Also, get a lot of rest the night before and watch what you eat. Good luck.


----------



## Flutters (Jul 29, 2003)

I do this to myself all the time!!







I've been worried about school in August since May!!! What I do is take anti-diahreal tablets at night before bed (Not liquid). I take the Wal-mart ones that are equivilant to Imodium AD. I took one every nite for a WHOLE semester and I had no gas, cramps, or diahreah!!! Try this I swear it works, and then the anxiety goes way down and you can concentrate on your passing the exam!!!


----------



## suzieq2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Imodium is a good idea but, for me, sometimes even THAT doesn't work and the D breaks through with a mind of it's own!! So, for the anticipatory (doctor's name not mine!) anxiety that I get all the time thinking of the what if's, I take Ativan aka Lorazepam - it's a mild sedative, yes addictive and makes you a bit drowsy so don't take more than 1/2 to 1 mg - it is a god send and takes away that anxiety for me completely - you just have to make sure you don't end up taking it every day like I did before as your body becomes immune to it and you need more and more - I withdrew my self off it for a week and am much better now - am not totally relying on it for day to day living. Anyway, good luck on your driving test - I also do the deep breathing techniques - it wouldn't hurt as well, as it makes you feel safer to tell the instructor that "sorry, I have the flu so if I make any suddent pit-stops please understand!" -that sort of covers you mentally "just in case" which for me makes all the difference - if I know I have an "out" then I'm usually ok and don't have a D episode from anxiety... sorry for rambling, hope this helps.


----------

